

YC-backed One Month opening early access to 'Growth Hacking' course - jwarzech
http://lnc.hr/baGwU

======
minimaxir
The source URL uses both a short URL and a referral code, _both_ of which are
against HN rules.

Additionally, the content is spammy too.

------
Gys
So this is an ad for a online onemonth.com course...

And it seems really YC backed: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/05/yc-backed-
one-month-rails-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/05/yc-backed-one-month-
rails-teaches-you-how-to-build-your-startup-while-you-learn-to-code/)

